# Aiming?



## pkmn_red13 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello I'm a noob and I was wondering how to aim. I've watched this video 



 and I've looked at other forums and i prefer to shoot gangster style (lol) and i was wondering if you line up the top prong with the target or something?

I'm using a barnett diablo btw.

Thanks, pkmn_red13


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, you can aim. But some people, like me, don't really aim. We just point and shoot. But with "gangsta" style, I think you use the top fork as a reference point to aim and account for things like drop,etc.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Check the videos at http://pocketpredator.com .Lots of how to explained there with visual from one of the worlds best shooters.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Yes, I use the top fork as a reference.

Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i use the "force"


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I use a similar approach as "gap shooters" do in archery. I use a specific part of my ear as a fixed anchor point and the top fork as my aiming index point. I found a narrow frame width that allows me to anchor high on the inside of my ear while pointing the top fork on target at 10 yards. With wide forks I have to anchor lower on my ear (i.e. ear lobe) for a 10 yard hit.


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

Bill Hays has some good videos. I'm a rank amateur, but what I do is sight along the band, but that doesn't help with elevation! I think that what I'm currently doing is similar to the "gap shooter" approach northerner described, I'm just not very good at it yet!

-GB


----------



## slofyr (Jan 6, 2014)

Imperial said:


> i use the "force"


Possibly that was mentioned with a grin, but it's right on. For many years I've pursued .22lr Free Pistol and being successful at it involves entering that mysterious place often referred to as the "zone" http://tinyurl.com/n9tfe . When in that mode, the shooter knows before the bullet hits the paper that the shot will be in the center area. It truly is as if the "force" is with you. From my experiences with slingshots, precision accuracy is also dependent on being in that Zen-like state. During practice sessions I will briefly touch the zone and repeatedly put rounds through the same hole. The challenge is reaching that place on demand and staying there. Mechanical sights on a firearm are a constant. If you align them and release the sear in a smooth, consistent manner you will create accuracy. The typical slingshot has no sights. A vague point in the fork area and the top band [gangster hold] are the front sight. The rear sight is the pouch, and its position and release is a huge variable when aiming a slingshot. Videos of the masters at this game show them nailing the target time after time. What you observe in those displays are the traditional motions and posture used by anyone shooting a slingshot. What they don't illustrate is the sensory part, what their sighting eye sees, and how it all comes together to get the result. Maybe "treefork", Gaspar or Bill Hays, or the other wizards could add a few words of insight about how they've refined their technique to find the 'force'.


----------



## pkmn_red13 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

I am a newb too, but have been shooting for about 4 months now. I watched a lot of videos from the forum and Bill Hays and learned a lot. I seemed to consistently shoot low with my "anchor point", but when I would lower my anchor point, I couldn't get my bands to line up perfectly vertically, so I would have to adjust my sight higher than what I was taught on the forum and in Mr Hay's videos. Eventually, I tried lowering my anchor point and slightly rotating my holding hand so that the bands lined up, but weren't necessarily perfectly vertical. I guess I have protruding cheekbones so when I lowered my anchor point it moved the lower band so that I needed to rotate my holding hand to line up the bands. In other words, I stopped worrying about the forks being perfectly vertical and started focusing on my anchor point and lining the bands up however I needed to to work with my anchor point. In all fairness to both Mr Hays and everyone else on the forum, I am certain that I interjected the "perfectly vertical" fork concept into my own mind. No one ever said that, I just assumed that to be true. Once I made that adjustment, my vertical alignment went way more consistent and it just boiled down to pointing the slingshot at the target. I am now breaking matches at a much more consistent rate and knocking the white off them quite often. Still not lighting matches, but I definitely shoot better after making that adjustment. At least that what has helped me. Also, Mr. Hays has a video about the mental aspect that is excellent. I find that when I can relax my mind and upper body, my accuracy is waaay better than when i am tight. I think everyone finds their way in their own way and time. Good luck and shoot a lot...


----------



## Stone (Dec 8, 2013)

I shoot side style and line the bands up, but the interesting thing, to me, is that after consistently practising aiming i suddenly found that i could shoot almost as well 'instinctively'. just drawing the bands back as though i were about to aim and then just loosing the shot. its true that you have to find your own way - but nobody said it would be easy ! lol.


----------



## BooBoo (Mar 17, 2014)

Another knob here.....but I have found that a consistent draw length and focus .......as in burning a hole through your target with focus was my path to success. I don't anchor at any particular "place" but do try to draw consistently. I found it funny that I did so well like this as I have a pretty extensive background with traditional archery and I wouldn't even think of shooting a bow like that. But then I shoot a bow and do everything else right handed....except shooting a slingshot! Shooting a slingshot right handed is a totally foreign feeling to me. There are some great resources for advice on his site, so pick what suits you, nail it down through practice and enjoy!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I use the line of the bands to aim. I am an aimer. But you can .. and I have used the fork tip with success.


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

I shoot gangsta style as well and i pretty much just use my dominant eye and line the bands up on top of each other and smoothly release and the ammo generally goes where i want it to. Although, i do also shoot a recurve bow, so its kind of natural for me. Just keep at it. Good luck mate.

Jako


----------

